# Advanced Biab With Stepping And Decoction



## Bribie G (13/9/11)

There's a common misconception that BIAB is a somewhat inaccurate shotgun method of producing a beer, but not to worry she'll be right at the end of the brew and anyway BIAB is mainly suited to producing forgiving styles such as APAs, stouts etc. Right?

Furthermore, if you want to create a wort with the precise characteristics you are looking for with repeatability, and within strict temperature parameters then forget about BIAB. 

Well, I often get surprised reactions when I say that step mashes in BIAB are almost trivial to perform and that decoction is carried out quite frequently by BIABers, even Maxi and Mini versions. 

So tomorrow, TidalPete (mighty HERMS man) and myself are doing a Bock using BIAB with the following program, pretty much a standard Hochkurz mash with no protein rest but tickled up somewhat with a decoction to mashout:

Dough in for sach rest at 62 30 min
Ramp to 71 for dextrinisation rest and hold for 45 min
Meanwhile boil 6L of the decocted grain for x mins (I'll read up a bit more on that any hints appreciated) and return to the bag to bring to mashout
Hold at 78 mashout for around 10 mins

Hoist bag, drain,
Side sparge 

90 min boil with one addition of bittering hops at 60 mins
Final length to be 23L into cube with 2L into Schott bottles for starter. 
Aiming for around 7% abv. 

Watch this space for final recipe and photos as we go.


----------



## ShredMaster (13/9/11)

Well this looks interesting, I'm watching this closely! I'm starting to experiment with really-really-small BIAB batches (5L) while I scavenge and gather the materials to do full volume batches.

I'm looking forward to reading your results!

Good luck!

- Shred.


----------



## vykuza (13/9/11)

Sounds great Bribie!


My biggest question with step mashing BIAB is the heat loss from the bag hanging. If you lift the bag then heat the wort to a new step temp, there's going to be heat loss when the large (and variable) amount of grain and wort is lowered back in to the urn. That's really the only reason I shy away from stepping with a heat source in BIAB.

If I mash at multiple temps with BIAB in my urn I use multiple infusions. I aim for the full volume at the end of the mash, as if doing a single infusion trad/full volume BIAB. It does need another pot to heat your infusion water in though, so it's not for everyone.


----------



## loikar (13/9/11)

Bribie G said:


> Meanwhile boil 6L of the decocted grain for x mins (I'll read up a bit more on that any hints appreciated) and return to the bag to bring to mashout



http://brewadelaide.com/forum/index.php?to...picseen#msg7335

Cheers,

BF


----------



## stux (13/9/11)

I found it virtually impossible to heat with the bag raised slightly, and raised totally would cause too much heat loss when I added the bag back it would cool to where I was before I started raising the temp!

Solution was a 32cm round cake rack, and continuous agitation with a large potato masher while I raise the temp, instead of raising the bag


----------



## Nick JD (13/9/11)

If you want a significant colour and flavour change for your mashout decoction you'll really want to pull it at the dex rest ramp up. And pull it with a flour sifter thingo - letting it drain reasonably well - going for a porridge consistency. 

I've found that you can get away without stirring, if you simmer on a low heat. But I reckon this kinda defeats the purpose, as I've found a high heat with almost constant stirring is needed to actually make a significant change to the colour and flavour - especially with such a small percentage pulled from the main mash.

30 minutes of constant stirring is a right pain though.

EDIT: is this the Bock of the recipe posted in the other thread with 200g of Melanoidin and Munich? Dunno if I'd bother with the decoct...


----------



## felten (13/9/11)

BIAB step mashes are cake, I'm using gas so I don't have to worry about hoisting the bag, but all you have to do is apply heat and stir. With a crappy 3 ring burner It takes me 10-15 minutes to go from protein to sach rest, depending on the ambient temp.


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/11)

Yes it's the one with the Mello - might pull the Mello and just put in a bit of extra Pils otherwise the Mel is probably going to interfere with assessing whether the decoction has contributed anything.

For the stepping we'll be using one of these with constant stirring / pumping. Like above posters I found that hanging the bag then redunking it is pretty inaccurate, but direct heating is far more controllable, and of course no bag wrestling involved. 






Go Pete   

Yes I'll draw out the grain at the start of the dex rest - good idea - I'd been wondering about that, otherwise if I'm waiting for the grain to boil, it would be waiting around too long at 71 before mashout.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/9/11)

I'll look forward to this in urn-est.

Goomba


----------



## Nick JD (13/9/11)

Bribie G said:


> Yes it's the one with the Mello - might pull the Mello and just put in a bit of extra Pils otherwise the Mel is probably going to interfere with assessing whether the decoction has contributed anything.



I've found with Melanoidin, 10% is as dark and flavoursome (ever so slightly different though) as a triple decoction. Actually slighly darker - I reckon 7%. 

In a Boh Pils, depending on decoct thickness and boil intensity I reckon you'd be hard-pressed to taste the difference between a triple decoction and 5-10% Melanoidin. 

Just the mash out decoct ... 3/5 of FA. But it does wonders for efficiency. 

Dunno about a Bock.


----------



## Fourstar (13/9/11)

Nick JD said:


> Just the mash out decoct ... 3/5 of FA. But it does wonders for efficiency.



Why do you consider a mashout decoction to be different/less effective compared to a single decoction anywhere else in the process? 

Is it due to it being post conversion and scorching sugars compared to starch?

Just a little confused where you are going with this. The reason i ask is the flavour from a decoction pulled for mashout has a significant flavour difference to the main mash post decoction cycle. i cant see how this is 3/5 FA?

I do agree with the melanoiden point, it is a good 'lazy mans' option for avoiding a decoction but just not quite the same.


----------



## Nick JD (13/9/11)

Fourstar said:


> The reason i ask is the flavour from a decoction pulled for mashout has a significant flavour difference to the main mash post decoction cycle. i cant see how this is 3/5 FA?



Pulling 6L, half or more of it grain means you've added a small amount of colour and flavour to about 2L of wort. A quarter of that is probably through evaporation and concentration contributing to change. 

Actually 2/23rds of FA. 

Pulling 3 lots of it at different stages of the mash ... significant difference.


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/11)

Yup the idea of a "mini decoction" is just to add a touch of flavour and colour, not the full German deal of using it to step up the temperatures - I might just have two bob each way and put in some mel as well. I'm doing a decoction basically just to show that it can be done as part of a BIAB schedule without too much drama.


----------



## Nick JD (13/9/11)

Bribie G said:


> I'm doing a decoction basically just to show that it can be done as part of a BIAB schedule without too much drama.



:icon_cheers:


----------



## J Grimmer (13/9/11)

I am very interested in how this turns out Bribie. AG is something I am contemplating moving to in the next 12-18 months as soon as my new house is built i am tossing up BIAB or a 3v System. 

Jan


----------



## drsmurto (13/9/11)

Nick JD said:


> Pulling 6L, half or more of it grain means you've added a small amount of colour and flavour to about 2L of wort. A quarter of that is probably through evaporation and concentration contributing to change.
> 
> Actually 2/23rds of FA.
> 
> Pulling 3 lots of it at different stages of the mash ... significant difference.



Have a search for Maillard reactions Nick. Nothing to do with evaporation or conentration, it's a chemical reaction between an amino acid and a sugar.

I won't do a Bribie and re-post a photo of a bo pils i made using a single decoction and 100% pils malt. There was a significant colour change (and flavour change) from a single decoction. 

Thick decoctions, when done properly, only contain enough liquid to prevent the grain from burning. Too much water will prevent the reaction from occurring so people who decoct sloppy mixtures wont get anywhere near the amount of melanoidin formation that occurs during a thick decoction.

You can visually see the colour change (and smell the changes) as you heat grain in a decoction pot. 
I personally don't find the flavour produced from a decoction to be the same as what you get when using melanoidin. Similar but not the same.

I see no reason why people who use the BIAB method can't do decoctions. The bag is just an alternate version of a false bottom. Rather than removing the liquor from the grain by opening a tap you simply lift the bag and drain.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## Thirsty Boy (13/9/11)

Decoctions are a peice of piss with BIAB. I Spills and I did a couple of them 3 or 4 years ago for much the same reason you are doing it Bribie.

Tips: 

When you are pulling the decoction fraction, what you do is kind of pull up one side of your bag, sort of gather it up pulling it up from under the surface, as the bottom of the bag raises, your grain will surface and you can just scoop the solid portion out with a spoon without worrying about scooping with a seive or getting much liquid at all - then you let the gathered up bits of the bag go and it all just plops back into place ready to ramp.

Given that the decoction portion is a much smaller proportion of the total volume in a Full volume BIAB mash than it is in a "normal" mash tun - your decoction wont come anywhere near raising the temp by the same amount that a similar decoction would in a regular mash - you will have to finish your step with your heat source.

if you're just looking for a flavour contribution - pull the decoction at the end of sacch and use it to raise to mashout, but pull a heap more out than you would for a mid mash decoction and make it wetter. You have no fears about denaturing enzymes because you are headed for MO anyway, so you can go for broke without hurting anything. The wetter fraction means that its a bit easier to stir and you dont have to stir as much, so its no more effort to pull a larger fraction out. Note however Dr S's comment that the melanoidins form better in a dryer decoction, so dont make it too sloppy. And if its bigger, it might just get you your step after all - I dunno, promash has a calculator, I used it and it worked passably well.

it'll be easy as pie, or as easy a a decoction brew can get anyway - have fun

TB


----------



## Nick JD (13/9/11)

DrSmurto said:


> Have a search for Maillard reactions Nick. Nothing to do with evaporation or conentration, it's a chemical reaction between an amino acid and a sugar.



Yes, mate. I'm well aware of this. I've probably done as many decoctions as you've assumed inadequate knowledge of other AHB members. 

Still stand by one 6L decoction in a 23L batch doing very little to change the colour and flavour. Have a look at his grain bill - there's already two sources of melanoidins in there. 

I've done single, double and triple decoctions (burnt one too with too dry a boil) in Pilsners and would not recommend a single decoction to anyone trying to significantly alter the flavour or colour of their beer if they already have a significant amount of Munich and Melanoidin in the grain bill. 

But as Bribie said - he's doing it to showcase the technique.


----------



## yardy (13/9/11)

Bribie G said:


> There's a common misconception that BIAB is a somewhat inaccurate "shotgun" method of producing a beer, but not to worry she'll be right at the end of the brew and anyway BIAB is mainly suited to producing "forgiving" styles such as APAs, stouts etc. Right?
> 
> Furthermore, if you want to create a wort with the precise characteristics you are looking for with repeatability, and within strict temperature parameters then forget about BIAB.
> 
> ...



excuse my biab ignorance, what exactly is a side sparge ?

Yard


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/11)

Sparge in a nappy bucket. My system is set up for a 60min boil which results in a cube plus a schott bottle or two to use in a starter or post cube hop boil. However, as this is going to be a 90 minute boil, not to mention a mofo headbanger job not unlike malt liquor, a dunk-sparge in a nappy bucket, plus my BribieExtractor wort press will give better efficiency with the added advantage that it will produce a bit more wort to put back into the kettle. So this will yield - after boiling - my "normal" volume that I would get with a 60 min boil.


----------



## yardy (13/9/11)

Bribie G said:


> Sparge in a nappy bucket. My system is set up for a 60min boil which results in a cube plus a schott bottle or two to use in a starter or post cube hop boil. However, as this is going to be a 90 minute boil, not to mention a mofo headbanger job not unlike malt liquor, a dunk-sparge in a nappy bucket, plus my BribieExtractor wort press will give better efficiency with the added advantage that it will produce a bit more wort to put back into the kettle. So this will yield - after boiling - my "normal" volume that I would get with a 60 min boil.



so 2 vessels plus a bag press of some kind ?

sorry i'm not having a crack but isn't the biab mantra 'simplicity' ?

Yard


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/11)

I don't do the mantra - most brew days consist of periods of boredom punctuated by furious activity, then back to boredom. Sparge, wort press etc gives me something to do while ramping up to boil. 
Just my way of getting wort with increased efficiency (in this particular case). 

90% of my brews are isothermal infusion mashes, no sparge anyway. BIAB can be as simple or as complex as you feel like doing for a particular recipe / style.

edit: if you were going to have a mantra it would be along the lines of "traditionally the wort is removed from the grain, with BIAB the grain is removed from the wort"


----------



## Nick JD (13/9/11)

Isn't the eskie mash tun matra "Crap - I wish I could apply heat to my mash"?


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/11)

Nick JD said:


> Isn't the eskie mash tun matra "Crap - I wish I could apply heat to my mash"?



That's why they go HERMS
or at least why they _used _to go HERMS

:icon_cheers:


----------



## RdeVjun (13/9/11)

Can be if you want it to yardy, but I prefer to think of BIAB as a lautering method, not a philosophy. As with most methods, everyone's got their own interpretation- some folks feel the single infusion stock BIAB is the be all and end all for BIAB, and sure that has its features (eg. simplicity), but there's other processes which can be incorporated with ease if the brewer feels the benefit is there. I've been decocting BIABs for over a year, the additional effort is well worth it IMO, however most often I'm using 100% pils malt for ultra- pale comp lagers.
+1 for pulling the decoct with a sieve and draining the rich liquor, however some water is required in the decoction boil- us stovetoppers (i.e. limited MT space) can run into strife if allowances aren't made for that additional volume, so I mash in quite sparingly.


----------



## Nick JD (13/9/11)

BIAB is like a chainsaw. Some people cut down trees and cut firewood with one; some people use it to create art.

Some people use it in conjunction with a hockey mask to sever the limbs of their victims. 

It's just a tool. Up to the user how much or how little they want to experiment. 

Anyone tells me how I should or should not use BIAB I'm likely to put on my hockey mask.


----------



## yardy (13/9/11)

Bribie G said:


> I don't do the mantra - most brew days consist of periods of boredom punctuated by furious activity, then back to boredom. Sparge, wort press etc gives me something to do while ramping up to boil.
> Just my way of getting wort with increased efficiency (in this particular case).
> 
> 90% of my brews are isothermal infusion mashes, no sparge anyway. BIAB can be as simple or as complex as you feel like doing for a particular recipe / style.
> ...




2V.. so it seems you've almost evolved then, 3V is close for you mate :icon_cheers: 

btw, you can call off nick now, i got my bite  



back on topic, although you are still hedging your bets and throwing in some mel, do you think you'll do a side by side without it ?

Yard


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/11)

I've never used Mel as a "decoction substitute", and it would have to be one of the most discussed malts of all time (apart from maybe Maris bloody Otter  - I'm sure if Maris Otter had actually been called "Southern Pale" or something, it would have lurked in obscurity)
So I'm keen to give it a go and see what the fuss is about, then do a side by side without it, for sure.


----------



## yardy (13/9/11)

Bribie G said:


> *So I'm keen to give it a go and see what the fuss is about, then do a side by side without it, for sure.*



will look forward to the results of that one :icon_cheers:


----------



## going down a hill (13/9/11)

yardy said:


> sorry i'm not having a crack but isn't the biab mantra 'simplicity' ?
> 
> Yard


I thought the BIAB mantra was to use a bag.


----------



## Deebo (13/9/11)

Quick somewhat OT question; Why doesnt decoction extract tannins? Or does it?


----------



## drsmurto (13/9/11)

Nick JD said:


> Yes, mate. I'm well aware of this. I've probably done as many decoctions as you've assumed inadequate knowledge of other AHB members.
> 
> Still stand by one 6L decoction in a 23L batch doing very little to change the colour and flavour. Have a look at his grain bill - there's already two sources of melanoidins in there.
> 
> ...



You haven't been alive long enough Nick to cover the number of 'assumptions' - I'm still waiting to be proven wrong on any of them :icon_cheers: 

If you can't get any detectable colour and flavour from one decoction either you are doing it wrong or your palate is broken.

Agree, i would never add melanoidin if doing a decoction but i still decoct when using vienna/munich (decoctions in a munich laden dunkel are sublime) malts and still can detect a difference but then i would wager my trained palate is more tuned than yours. It's part of what i get paid to do :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/11)

Deebo said:


> Quick somewhat OT question; Why doesnt decoction extract tannins? Or does it?



It's a pH thing. Tannin extraction can particularly occur as a result of over-sparging when the pH has been allowed to rise too much. The Germans boiling their grains with impunity was something that always puzzled me as well.


----------



## Nick JD (13/9/11)

DrSmurto said:


> ... i would wager my trained palate is more tuned than yours. It's part of what i get paid to do :icon_cheers:



I get paid to recalibrate arrogance meters. Yours is due for a service, Dr. Peckerhead.  

I'd love to see the recipe for your single decoction pils (including decoct volume and boil time). It'd be interesting if the decoction specs are the same as Bribie's.

Perhaps you could be so kind as to do some tutorial threads showering people with your knowledge that you seem to retain and only use for "correcting" in a patronising manner? That'd be good. Or are you only here to teach the experts?

Something to think about when you are taste testing those paddlepops.


----------



## Nick JD (13/9/11)

Bribie G said:


> It's a pH thing. Tannin extraction can particularly occur as a result of over-sparging when the pH has been allowed to rise too much. The Germans boiling their grains with impunity was something that always puzzled me as well.



Another potential issue with boiling a too thick mashout decoction is releasing trapped starches in the grain - there's no further activity to convert these. Something to consider when you are planning the consistency and vigour of the mashout decoction.


----------



## drsmurto (14/9/11)

Nick JD said:


> I get paid to recalibrate arrogance meters. Yours is due for a service, Dr. Peckerhead.
> 
> I'd love to see the recipe for your single decoction pils (including decoct volume and boil time). It'd be interesting if the decoction specs are the same as Bribie's.
> 
> ...



It's not my job to spoon feed people, i learnt all i know by reading, researching and experimenting and i am continually learning. There are 100s of people on this forum with far more knowledge than me, I've never said i know it all. I ignore anecdotal evidence and heresay which covers 95% of this forum. You interpret that as me being arrogant. For the record i prefer Snapperhead to Peckerhead but whatever floats your boat. 

My single decoction pils, pic below, is 100% wey pils. I mash in at 52C and hold it for 5 mins before pulling ~6L of thick mash (i use a wire strainer to remove as much liquid as possible - I'd say that i use ~70% of the total grains). Heat that to 65C and let it rest for 10-15 mins. Heat to boiling and then boil for 15-20 mins. The colour change is very evident by the end of the boil but there are also significant changes occurring as the mash is heated from 52 to 65. Add that back to the tun to hit 65C. Leave that for an hour and then do a thin decoction mashout - simply by bringing the 1st runnings to the boil and then adding back to the tun - no boiling/caramelising. Sparge as normal and boil for 90 mins.

The difference in colour and depth of flavour when compared to the same recipe using infusion steps to achieve the same is significant enough for me not to brew pilsners without a decoction. I only brew 1 or 2 a year so am happy to put the extra effort in, sometimes i add another decoction step (70C).


----------



## Nick JD (14/9/11)

You've managed to get it darker than Urquell's triple decoction. Well done.


----------



## drsmurto (14/9/11)

Nick JD said:


> You've managed to get it darker than Urquell's triple decoction. Well done.



Crappy photo in a poorly lit shed, my photography skills are appalling. It's darker but not as much as the difference in those 2 pictures.

I thought i had a picture showing the colour of the boiling grain but I cant find it. Will try to remember next time i make a pils (soon) to take a pic showing the colour changes that occur.


----------



## argon (14/9/11)

actually i had an Urquell last night and noted the colour to be reasonably golden vs straw. I reckon DrS' photo is closer in colour than the stock photo.


----------



## drsmurto (14/9/11)

argon said:


> actually i had an Urquell last night and noted the colour to be reasonably golden vs straw. I reckon DrS' photo is closer in colour than the stock photo.



The last urquell i had (a month ago) was dripping with diacetyl. Couldn't drink it


----------



## Nick JD (14/9/11)

DrSmurto said:


> The last urquell i had (a month ago) was dripping with diacetyl. Couldn't drink it



I reckon it's the diacetyl that makes Urquell as popular as it is. But it's a good thing you can make better beer than them. You deserve a pat on the back.

Here's some photos from a thread I did a while back helping noobs get their heads around decocting. 












There's a colour change even in a 50:50 mix, but it's one or two EBC and in a beer with 20% melanoidin malts I still say it's for fun, not for flavour/colour - there's mailard reactions in 90 minute 1.070 high gravity boils too, but that's beyond the scope of this.

How about we let Bribie get on with his tutorial, eh?


----------



## drsmurto (14/9/11)

The difference between how you and i do decoctions is now very clear to me looking at your photos.

You are boiling a runny mash mixture, when i do it is is very thick with only just enough liquid to prevent scorching.

This is a pic of a decoction i did for a roggenbier - much darker due to the grain bill but it shows the difference in thickness of the decoction. This also shows just how gummy rye gets when you do 60% rye in a grainbill. 

This would explain why you see much less colour change in your beers than i do.


----------



## Nick JD (14/9/11)

DrSmurto said:


> This would explain why you see much less colour change in your beers than i do.



Google "Intermediate Stovetop Techniques" and read the part about why I chose to take such a runny decoction. That is how I do mash-out decoctions, not first and second - they are both as thick as everyone else does.
Actually, read my other posts in this thread too. 

Do you deliberately mis-read what I post to be an ass? 

Fark. Nick out. I have better things to do than explain each an every reasoning behind what I post because you decide to skip the part that make it make sense. 

See here for my last defence from a smartypants for why my mashout decoction is 50:50.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=793720

Please can you stop telling me I'm doing stuff wrong when I have said 3 times already that I do it the same way as you in my triple decoctions (except for the mash-out decoction).


----------



## drsmurto (14/9/11)

Nick JD said:


> Google "Intermediate Stovetop Techniques" and read the part about why I chose to take such a runny decoction. That is how I do mash-out decoctions, not first and second - they are both as thick as everyone else does.
> Actually, read my other posts in this thread too.
> 
> Do you deliberately mis-read what I post to be an ass?
> ...



Ass? Calling me a donkey is a bit harsh. You could have just called me an arse instead of getting nasty.


----------



## Nick JD (14/9/11)




----------



## yardy (14/9/11)

DrSmurto said:


> It's not my job to spoon feed people, i learnt all i know by reading, researching and experimenting and i am continually learning. There are 100s of people on this forum with far more knowledge than me...



do you reckon it would be way up in the hundreds ?


----------



## lespaul (14/9/11)

Bribie G said:


> View attachment 48281



What is this and where can i get one!?!?!?! ive been looking for cake racks to hold the bag up above the heating element but i cant fine one anywhere (apart from glass or wooden or plastic or stupid designs etc etc etc)!!!


----------



## Bribie G (14/9/11)

lespaul said:


> What is this and where can i get one!?!?!?! ive been looking for cake racks to hold the bag up above the heating element but i cant fine one anywhere (apart from glass or wooden or plastic or stupid designs etc etc etc)!!!



You need to go to a wanky Masterchef kitchen shop. I bought mine from a chain in QLD called "Robin's Kitchen" but I expect there are equivalents in other states, "house" maybe ???? It's called a curved roasting rack. Used it today with constant heating and it performed perfectly.


----------



## Bribie G (14/9/11)

Brew day went really well, hit all temperatures and with the use of the new rack to keep the bag off the element, ramping the temperature between steps was smooth and surprisingly quick. The decoction boil slotted in nicely with the rise to mashout. 

Final recipe:

*Bock*
Maibock/Helles Bock

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 24.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.200
Total Hops (g): 18.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.067 (P): 16.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (P): 4.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.58 %
Colour (SRM): 6.9 (EBC): 13.6
Bitterness (IBU): 24.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Pilsner Premium Weyermann (69.44%)
2.000 kg Munich I (27.78%)
0.200 kg Melanoidin (2.78%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
18.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 63C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 11C with Wyeast 1007 - German Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


--------------------------------------------------

Grain milled






Dough in and double-lagged with old faithful sleeping bag and doonah






maltose rest with 6L of mushy grain pulled and boiled for half an hour to coincide with the ramp up to mashout






Adding the boiling decoct back to the mash brought it up around 4 degrees, well on the way to mashout, then after 10 mins the BribiePressinator put into action.






The boost from the over the side heater brought it to the boil in record time






All put to bed, report on efficiencies tomorrow - very smoooth brew day


----------



## billygoat (15/9/11)

Love the white lab coat, might have to get me one.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (15/9/11)

Bribie G said:


> Adding the boiling decoct back to the mash brought it up around 4 degrees, well on the way to mashout, then after 10 mins the BribiePressinator put into action.



Nice idea. I'm definitely jumping on the rack-over-bucket bandwagon for my next batch. Trying to tie off a bag of hot grain while it's dripping everywhere is a PITA.


----------



## QldKev (15/9/11)

somewhere amongst this pissing contest I think the simplicity of BIAB was lost

QldKev


----------



## Synthetase (15/9/11)

Nick JD said:


> Isn't the eskie mash tun matra "Crap - I wish I could apply heat to my mash"?


No we just do decoctions


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/11)

disregard. midnight brewing, see other post


----------



## Deebo (10/10/11)

Thought I would give this whole decoction thing a bit of a shot today.

Was aiming to just do a decoction for mashout, took about 4 or 5l of thick mash out of the urn and got it to boiling for 10 mins (how long should you actually boil it for?) 
Then dumped it back into the urn which barely raised the temperature back up to my inititial strike temp.. oh well hopefully it gives me a bit of flavour.

How much 100c thick mash would I need to raise say 28L of 60c mash up to 76c ? (I tried to figure it out in beersmith and came up with 15L which seemed a lot)


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/11)

Yes I just did mine for some flavour, dumped it back in as it was going to mashout. I just got BS2 to try it out but haven't looked at the decoction options yet.


----------



## mje1980 (10/10/11)

*most brew days consist of periods of boredom punctuated by furious activity, then back to boredom*


This is classic!, sums up brew day very well, regardless of how you brew. 


Great stuff bribie. If there was ever a tafe course in brewing, i think you'd make a great teacher.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (10/10/11)

Shane R said:


> I'm definitely jumping on the rack-over-bucket bandwagon for my next batch.



So... turns out I need a bucket thats a few inches larger in diameter. :huh:


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/11)

Shane R said:


> So... turns out I need a bucket thats a few inches larger in diameter. :huh:



Willow brand 20L washing bowl from Woolies or any supermarket, $9 ish.


----------

